
Dedicated Server Price Increase - tachion
http://mj.ovh.com/nl2/5r7l/1248j.html
======
aantix
On an unrelated note, why on earth doesn't OVH have reoccurring billing. Every
month I have to click on their email link and make sure that my server billing
gets processed? It's so strange...

~~~
dqv
They probably do it to reduce risk from chargeback fraud. Recurring payments
run the risk of reversing multiple payments over a range. If someone files a
chargeback dispute, OVH can dispute it by saying the customer authorized each
charge.

~~~
rconti
Makes sense. I also had recurring bills that _kept getting paid_ for 4-5
months after my credit card number was stolen and I got a new number+card for
the same account. It was so odd.

~~~
dqv
It's a feature! IIRC, if a business has a certain volume, they can make an
agreement with certain card companies to have the subscription "forward" to
the new card.

------
dx034
That's no real increase and just fair. At the moment servers in the UK were
cheap compared to paying in Eur (if you can pay in both). Although I don't
really understand why they price in £ anyway. They could just base it on € and
convert the other currencies every month. With the current weak € this would
be nice for nearly everyone else.

~~~
user5994461
For the comparison, AWS bills everything in dollar.

~~~
toomuchtodo
AWS can now bill you in one of twelve currencies.

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-set-preferred-
payment-c...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-set-preferred-payment-
currency-for-your-aws-account/)

~~~
user5994461
Sorry, I should clarify.

AWS accounts for everything in dollars, and at the top of the monthly payslip
there will be (only) one big number in your selected currency (which is just
the total dollar amount at that day's exchange rate).

------
fermigier
Title should be "Dedicated Server Price Increase __in the UK __".

~~~
herbst
Yes, that was really confusing at first.

I have a german server with a french company (OVH) took me a while to realize
that this has nothing to do with my server based on that the text does not
mention anything about it.

------
IdontRememberIt
As a Swiss, we are used to these moves (due the Swiss Franc). Often, companies
are taking these external events to increase their prices (or fire people).
Oddly when it is at the customer advantage, the prices never follow the curve
down...

~~~
airza
hasn't there been a brutal multi-year price war between the large cloud
vendors in favor of the customer?

~~~
vidarh
If it had been brutal, they wouldn't still be so ridiculously expensive
compared to dedicated.

They do what I wish I had done in my first startup: Realise that when your
margins are massive and your main competition aren't dropping prices
drastically, you don't rock the boat. You'll take your turn and drop your
price a bit, and then let them take their turn and drop the price a bit, and
you keep playing that game or as long as you can get away with it. (instead we
went straight for the throat of our competition with much lower prices - two
days later they decided to us the war-chest they'd built up over years to
undercut us; nobody made any money in our market for the next several years)

If they were fighting a price war, Amazon, Google and Microsoft would have
issued multiple profit warnings over it.

What they're doing is taking turns buying PR while trying hard _not_ to
trigger a price war.

------
no_wizard
I gotta ask, because this looks like such a great deal on their website for a
VPS...anyone use them? They're the only VPS i've seen that doesn't charge at
all for bandwidth according to this its unliminted bandwidth
[https://www.ovh.com/us/vps/vps-cloud.xml](https://www.ovh.com/us/vps/vps-
cloud.xml)

Are they any good? I was thinking of picking this up here in North America,
since they got data centers in Canada (should be good enough for my purposes)

Edit: For clarity, my wife makes homemade dream catchers and soy candles, so I
was hoping to migrate her away from Etsy to a custom rolled store, and I was
thinking of hosting it on a VPS since shared hosting seems so...sketchy.

~~~
ben_pr
I used to use OVH and most of the time their stuff works but when it doesn't
there is very little chance of their tech support figuring out what the
problem is and fixing it. They basically deny anything is on their side and
you really have to move to a different VPS/Dedicated server or whatever
instead of the issue actually being resolved. I use a dedicated server from a
place in FL now that is a small shop but I get a real person(with a brain)
when something goes wrong and they actually take me seriously and fix their
stuff.

~~~
no_wizard
Fundamentally, if you use their backup service as well for critical services
is that at least reliable? Rackspace was.....lackluster.

------
joelthelion
Only for the UK apparently?

~~~
teh_klev
Yep...all thanks to Brexit:

 _the UK decided to leave the European Union which caused the UK economy to
rock and weakened the British pound against the Euro /Dollar. This impacted
many businesses across the UK and in OVH’s case it triggered a price increase
from our suppliers which we have absorbed over the past few months._

~~~
mike-cardwell
I'm sure they will lower their prices again if the pound recovers some of its
recently lost value. _cough_

~~~
kalleboo
They will if there is competition...

------
tobltobs
Maybe this price increase is related to the decline of the pound or it is to
offset the increased costs caused by the Snooper's Charter. Because I can't
remember that there was a price increase after the 2008 Pound crash and
compared to the Euro the Pound is where it was around 2011 before it started
to rise against the Euro.

~~~
dogma1138
Prices tend to be pegged to the dollar not the Euro even tho OVH is a French
company.

------
Kephael
It does seem this was done to bring GBP/USD pricing back to parity with
EUR/USD and is only an issue if you resided in the UK and need to spend GBP.

The SP-32 server was 48.99 GBP which is 60.65 USD via ovh.co.uk while the same
server could be ordered for 69.99 EUR or 72.57 USD via ovh.ie.

------
blibble
something doesn't add up here...

today the euro is at a 10 year low against the dollar, and the pound against
the euro is roughly the same as it was in 2013

------
COil
Fair enough.

------
msl09
I thought ovh was French

~~~
COil
Indeed, but they are implemented worldwide: [https://www.ovh.com/us/about-
us/network.xml](https://www.ovh.com/us/about-us/network.xml)

